# Dort gibt es das beste Eis  / Allí *hay el mejor helado



## GeROmanista

Hola a todos!

Mi duda es que si de verdad nunca se pueder hacer una frase con "hay" en combinación con los artículos definitivos?

Yo quiero traducir frases como en el título utilizando hay, pero supongo que gramáticamente es incorrecto?

Quiero evitar expresiones como "allí existe / está / se encuentra el mejor helado" que también me parecen poco idiomáticas o los son?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

Saludos!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Wie wäre es mit "Ahí hacen/venden/se compra/se come el mejor helado?" 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## GeROmanista

Hola Susana,

perfecto - gracias por esas ideas. Para tí también suena "imposible" combinar hay + artículos definitivos o hay "excepciones"?

Saludos,
nils


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Es tut mir leid, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern je diese Regel gelernt zu haben. Ich habe aber jetzt einen sprachversessenen spanischen Freund danach gefragt und warte nun auf die Antwort.


----------



## bwprius

susanainboqueixon said:


> Es tut mir leid, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern je diese Regel gelernt zu haben. Ich habe aber jetzt einen sprachversessenen spanischen Freund danach gefragt und warte nun auf die Antwort.


Ich kann mich durchaus an die Regel

hay + unbestimmter 

está + bestimmter Artikel

erinnern und empfinde es als ungewöhnlich, hay + bestimmter Artikel zu hören. Denn hören kann man dies in der Tat ab und zu.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ein Missverständnis - ich bezweifle durchaus nicht, dass es diese Regel gibt, bwprius. Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass zuviel Zeit vergangen ist, seit ich Spanisch gelernt habe.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hier die Antwort meines spanischen Freundes: "no se usan los artículos definidos con “hay”. Solo lo he visto en poesías, pero ya sabes, los poetas se saltan algunas reglas."

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## GeROmanista

Hallo Susana,

Danke fürs Nachfragen! Dann muss man sich also tatsächlich um solche Ausdrücke winden. 

Saludos,
Nils


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sieht ganz so aus, ja.


----------

